# La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto Cigar Review - POW!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar smacked me in the face from the very first puff. The construction was very good with the last inch going out and refusing to stay lit. I...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto Cigar Review - POW!!


----------

